# Wanted- High Flange Front Hub.



## Roadstermike (Sep 6, 2020)

I'm looking for a post war High Flange Front Hub. I would pay good money for a nice one. Standard spoke size.
Thanks,
Mike


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 6, 2020)

Application? Schwinn?


----------



## 1motime (Sep 6, 2020)

Appears to be manufactured by Schwinn.


----------



## Roadstermike (Sep 6, 2020)

Freqman1 said:


> Application? Schwinn?





Freqman1 said:


> Application? Schwinn?



Yes, Schwinn


----------



## irideiam (Sep 7, 2020)

Here's a really nice Schwinn Approved one. Good bearing rolls smooth. PM if interested.


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 7, 2020)

irideiam said:


> Here's a really nice Schwinn Approved one. Good bearing rolls smooth. PM if interested.
> View attachment 1262111
> 
> 
> ...



Looks like the OP is looking for one from the late '30s-40s for a Cycle Truck? application. This is where it really helps when you are hunting for a part to provide a pic and be specific as possible. For example the high flange hub was used on lightweights, ballooners, and Cycle Trucks. I believe they are all different. V/r Shawn


----------



## irideiam (Sep 7, 2020)

Freqman1 said:


> Looks like the OP is looking for one from the late '30s-40s for a Cycle Truck? application. This is where it really helps when you are hunting for a part to provide a pic and be specific as possible. For example the high flange hub was used on lightweights, ballooners, and Cycle Trucks. I believe they are all different. V/r Shawn



He said "post war"...


----------



## 1motime (Sep 7, 2020)

OP is looking for Chrome plated steel hub.  Mostly prewar or optional for just after war.  What you posted is alloy light weight ( 10 speed) hub.  1960's give or take


----------



## irideiam (Sep 7, 2020)

1motime said:


> OP is looking for Chrome plated steel hub.  Mostly prewar or optional for just after war.  What you posted is alloy light weight ( 10 speed) hub.  1960's give or take



Correct its off a 70s Suburban, but he was not clear if the one in the picture was exactly what he wanted.


----------



## Roadstermike (Sep 7, 2020)

Thanks for replies. I am looking for the hub like the one pictured. It's going on a 1948 B6 balloon tire.   It is chrome plated steel and measures 4 inches in diameter.


----------



## Hudman (Sep 21, 2020)

Roadstermike said:


> Thanks for replies. I am looking for the hub like the one pictured. It's going on a 1948 B6 balloon tire.   It is chrome plated steel and measures 4 inches in diameter.
> 
> View attachment 1262171



Have you fullfilled your search for a high flange hub ? If you get multiple offers, im also looking for 40s-50s hub like you've pictured and perhaps you can help me in my search..thanx


----------



## Roadstermike (Sep 21, 2020)

Hudman said:


> Have you fullfilled your search for a high flange hub ? If you get multiple offers, im also looking for 40s-50s hub like you've pictured and perhaps you can help me in my search..thanx



No luck yet. I'll let you know if I see anything. These were always kinda difficult to get.


----------



## Axlerod (Sep 21, 2020)

I believe he’s looking for this hub (no drum brake) but with the standard spokes


----------



## Roadstermike (Sep 22, 2020)

Axlerod said:


> I believe he’s looking for this hub (no drum brake) but with the standard spokes
> View attachment 1271570
> 
> 
> View attachment 1271571



Yes That's it. I guess if it's drilled for 105 ga spokes that would be OK. I wouldn't want one drilled for 120 ga.Is that one for sell? I would pay $350


----------



## Axlerod (Sep 22, 2020)

Roadstermike said:


> Yes That's it. I guess if it's drilled for 105 ga spokes that would be OK. I wouldn't want one drilled for 120 ga.Is that one for sell? I would pay $350



Sorry to get your hopes up. This one is not for sale. I only used it to show which type you wanted.


----------



## Hudman (Sep 22, 2020)

Roadstermike said:


> No luck yet. I'll let you know if I see anything. These were always kinda difficult to get.







I got tired of looking for a non brake large flange hub and broke down and bought this one...$$$$$$


----------



## Roadstermike (Sep 22, 2020)

Hudman said:


> View attachment 1271798
> 
> I got tired of looking for a non brake large flange hub and broke down and bought this one...$$$$$$



Those are definitely cool. Two of my bikes have the fore wheel brake


----------



## Roadstermike (Sep 22, 2020)

Axlerod said:


> Sorry to get your hopes up. This one is not for sale. I only used it to show which type you wanted.



No Problem.


----------



## Hudman (Sep 26, 2020)

Roadstermike said:


> No luck yet. I'll let you know if I see anything. These were always kinda difficult to get.



Sent PM


----------

